# Another Newish member



## tgates (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been mostly lurking here for about a month now, and today is a quiet day, so I thought I might get around to following the suggestion of others and introducing myself.

I graduated from San Diego State University with a bachelors in Theater, emphasis lighting. Right now I am still in San Diego, working at a rental and lighting production house. Right now my job only allows me to design around one to two shows a month, so I like to visit these boards and see what other people are doing, and keep my ears open for any good ideas and advice. I design shows in Wysiwyg, and mostly program on a Maxxyz or Maxxyz PC on the shows we do now and again. I also know Autocad and am very interested in moving to VectorWorks again. I'm also proficient with Hogs, ETC boards and Light Jockey, and tend to pick up new boards fairly quickly. Mostly, I work part time, doing that design and programming on corporate meetings or fund raisers, with the owner usually handling concerts and other large shows.

Right now, my current job is rather lacking, however, in those design opportunities, lately consisting of small parties or decor. While I suppose always apart of corporate work, I am on the lookout for a position somewhere that would give more opportunities for creative and technical challenges. Full time pay would be nice, too


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 15, 2008)

A belated Welcome to the Booth, tgates. I've heard SDSU is a good school for theatre. Was that your experience? Do you think you got the education you wanted? You may be interested in this thread: "I want to be a lighting designer."

Use the search feature of CB, then ask any question you want. Answer what you can. You may be the first user here who has good knowledge of the Maxxyz, so that's handy.


----------



## avkid (Jan 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Use the search feature of CB, then ask any question you want.


Almost any question, we've had enough conversation about fastening devices for one week.
Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 15, 2008)

avkid said:


> Almost any question, we've had enough conversation about fastening devices for one week.



NEVER... there should be an entire fastening device forum! 

Welcome to the Booth Tgates. Watch out it's addicting.


----------



## Van (Jan 16, 2008)

Newish? That's funny you don't look Newish. 

Welcome Aboard! Have fun, sounds like you are going to be able to add to the knowledge base! 

Hey some of my best friends are newish.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2008)

"You won't succeed on Broadway if you don't have any News."


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 16, 2008)

As the usual motley crew have said, welcome aboard...

Now I haven't had the misfortune of reading the fasteners thread yet, but an entire forum dedicated to it would me thinks be asking for people to post the same question over and over...


----------



## LD4Life (Jan 21, 2008)

Van said:


> Newish? That's funny you don't look Newish.


Have to love the Spaceballs reference there Van. Thanks for that.


----------



## Logos (Jan 21, 2008)

D**n d**n d**n I missed one.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 23, 2008)

relax logos, you will get 'em next time

welcome to controlbooth


----------

